# A few in the rain



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't been fishing lately because of the run of bad luck I've been having but I decided I was gonna try this morning before work no matter what happen. When I got up it was raining and cold, but since the fish are already wet and cold I thought I would join them. I only got to fish for about a hour but managed to land 7 and lost a few at the dock trying to get pictures, kept 3 of the smaller ones for dinner and tossed the rest back. Using a chartreuse Slayer SST on a 3/8oz head jigging on bottom in 8' of water over mud, the bite was very light but once they got to the surface they went crazy.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Landed 5 this morning from 18" to 22" in about 30 minutes, the water temp must have really dropped overnight. The bite was even lighter than yesterday and the fish didn't even flop when they hit the deck they were so cold.


----------

